# Fixed!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a flippin stick that a guy at work said he broke in two pieces. It was broke 2" above the fore grip and it also broke the extension piece in the same place. He was going to trash it till I told him I could probably fix it. Well he said ok brought it to me and I took on the challange. I had to put a sleeve on the handle part and epoxied it. then I put a piece indide the insert and epoxied it. I gave it a day slid the insert in and whipped it like a buggy whip. I was happy with the results. I betr he wont break it in that same spot again. What I added really didn't add much weight. maybe a 1/2oz. So what do you guys think?<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=002-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/002-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You sure turned that into a new usable rod. Looks fine, good save.


----------

